
Support Teachers Through ClearTheList - newsjs
https://wishl.net/
======
newsjs
Clearthelist is a movement created to support teachers. Teachers in need of
school supplies create a wish list on Amazon then ask kind people to buy the
items as a form of charity.

------
ElzaWehner1
Good idea. Support teachers.

